
How a batch system watches your processes and why it's so bad at it (2011) - luu
http://osgtech.blogspot.com/2011/06/how-your-batch-system-watches-your.html
======
vault_
This post is from 2011 and the techniques it describes have been superseded by
cgroups. One of the followup posts is specifically about them:
[http://osgtech.blogspot.com/2011/07/part-iii-bulletproof-
pro...](http://osgtech.blogspot.com/2011/07/part-iii-bulletproof-process-
tracking.html)

------
pinko
Might want to add [2011] to the title. The issues Brian discusses have been
fixed/improved -- in HTCondor at least -- since this was written.

~~~
dang
Thanks—added.

